# Safety Police



## Bill Gruby (Dec 5, 2016)

After this is read I would hope the term "Safety Police" is stricken from this Forum. We do not police here. Just because we think of the safety of all our members does not make us policemen. Police enforce laws, there are no laws in safety per say. Safety is just plain common sense. We will bring safety to your attention if something looks at just plain is unsafe.

 None of us can tell any of you what to do, that choice is yours alone. To make sure you have a choice we will do what we feel is necessary to protect your well being.

 I, myself am extremely safety conscious, but not to the point of being a brute and telling you that you are wrong.  I offer opinions only. Sometimes good, sometimes not, but opinions never-the-less.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Randall Marx (Dec 5, 2016)

I, for one, appreciate very much seeing the safety reminders and cautions when they come up. I know that sometimes I have been known to overlook the obvious when I get tunnel vision in the attempt to get something done. That tunnel vision can occlude another obvious and safer or more efficient way to accomplish a task. With that in mind, I try to offer the same for other people when I see it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 5, 2016)

In a one man shop without supervision or support it is easy to get lax about taking care of yourself.  The outcomes of accidents can also be far worse when no one has your back.  The occasional thought of that 'alone' keeps me toeing the line and taking care of myself as if it really matters.  It does...

In my shop, anyone at any time can tell me that I am doing something unsafe.  In fact, I encourage it strongly.  Too bad I am usually there alone...


----------



## David S (Dec 5, 2016)

I believe if we all truly care about each other we should welcome safety advice and feel free to give it as well.  While we often say safety is common sense, it is often not common practice.

I work alone in the shop as well and am always aware that if something bad happens, I could be in serious trouble.

David


----------



## tomh (Dec 5, 2016)

I agree with bill gruby 110%.  

I spent 31 years on a military depot where we rebuilt combat vehicles,  most of the injuries that occurred was because the person that got hurt was relying on their coworkers to  watch out for* them*.  When they  became lax in their own safety because they were relying on someone else to watch their back  and not watching or paying attention to what they were doing, that's when they got hurt.
*This will come across as cold hearted but it is what it is!* 
Your safety is your responsibility.  Paying attention to what you are doing,   taking your time,   and thinking  about what you are doing is the key to your safety!


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 5, 2016)

Safety is everyone's responsibility.
We need to watch each others backs. 
In the same way that we work toward improved accuracy and precision we need new and better ways of staying safe.
That includes basic safety awareness.

Daryl
MN


----------



## wawoodman (Dec 5, 2016)

Sometimes, a simple "dude, be careful" could prevent an injury.

I would never get mad at someone who said that to me.


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 5, 2016)

Preventing an injury could also prevent a death. Most of us are alone in our shops. If hurt bad enough we could be without a way to get help. This is something we all need to think about and reminded of once in awhile.
So when someone says something they are not being police but instead are just being concerned.


----------



## jim18655 (Dec 5, 2016)

There are thousands of years of experience on this site. For every person asking a question about how to do something I'd bet there is at least one person that has tried or done it before. Maybe the piece or tool just missed you, maybe not. I'm was a construction electrician by trade and have seen too many people try stupid things with tools that didn't always go right. My best friend almost lost a finger because he didn't tighten a drill press vice when drilling sheet metal. Lesson learned. I never thought he would have that happen given his level of mechanical abilities but he got sloppy. The more familiar you become with tools the bigger the chance of accidents. 
Ignore the warnings if you want but I'll continue to give them, if only as a reminder.


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 5, 2016)

Since I post videos, I get grief from people every now and then. I got a condescending comment not long ago, because while I was running the mill (face milling), I had a watch on. The guy seemed to complete ignore the fact that in the rest of the video when it would be bad to have a watch on, I wasn't wearing it.


----------



## tweinke (Dec 5, 2016)

Safety is the first thing you remember after the incident. I myself and (all the little voices in my head) do not feel offended if someone points out an unsafe condition. Might also save someone else from a life lesson. I see no harm to point out these things were all here to learn. Along the same lines my Grandpa always said " If you don't respect the machine then its time to walk away"


----------



## mikey (Dec 6, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> In a one man shop without supervision or support it is easy to get lax about taking care of yourself.  The outcomes of accidents can also be far worse when no one has your back.  The occasional thought of that 'alone' keeps me toeing the line and taking care of myself as if it really matters.  It does...
> 
> In my shop, anyone at any time can tell me that I am doing something unsafe.  In fact, I encourage it strongly.  Too bad I am usually there alone...



Yeah, but we hobby machinists talk to ourselves all the time. We even caution ourselves, too. This is normal for us but in the rest of the world it is called Schizophrenia.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 6, 2016)

mikey said:


> ... but in the rest of the world it is called Schizophrenia. /QUOTE]




I don't know about the rest of the world. However, in Minnesota Fire and EMS. It's called what we do.
My Law Enforcement friends say same.
The DSM -5 (https://www.psychiatry.org/psychiatrists/practice/dsm) offers a different definition for Schizophrenia.

Daryl
MN


----------



## ELHEAD (Dec 6, 2016)

Anyone offended by a safety reminder probably needs to avoid posting and go about their business/hobby the way it seems fit to them. Not to belittle but some seem to have a corner on the ignorance and arrogance mkt. .


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2016)

I sincerely thank all of you for these replies. I was kind of hoping that those who refer to us as Safety Police would have come forward and explain why they feel that way. but OK, it was not meant to happen.

 There have been times when even I bordered on unsafe practices. We all have, but that does not make it right. Sometimes it worked, sometimes not. My bad, I pay the piper.

 I will close by saying, it's your job to work in safety, we can only help with advice.

 "Billy G"


----------



## David S (Dec 6, 2016)

And let's not forget to be safety role models for our kids and grand kids when they work with us in the shop.  My grand daughter 15 loves working on projects with me in the shop.  Soon as she enters the shop, she gets her special safety glasses and we do a safety check, glasses on and secure, hair back, no loose clothing or jewellery.  It has become as automatic as turning on the lights.

David


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2016)

Just  had a profound thought, "We have 18,122 safety advisors on this Forum".

"Billy G"


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 6, 2016)

And out of that 18,122 safety advisors, a large percentage have either had or have seen accidents happen in the shop, therefore giving some measure of authority on giving safety advice. Some have been at the trade professionally for many years and seen some pretty ugly stuff. It is my firm wish that those who have never had an accident or witnessed an accident or the aftermath never, ever do. If I try to help someone see the risk in what they are about to attempt, it's only out of genuine personal concern. It's because I care. And because I know what can happen, even in a split second. Please try to take any warning given in that spirit. We're only looking out for you.


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 6, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> I was kind of hoping that those who refer to us as Safety Police would have come forward and explain why they feel that way. but OK, it was not meant to happen.



I'd say a lot of it comes down to how people word their advise. I've never experienced anything bad or even remotely aggressive here. However on YouTube, if one or two people had been standing in-front of me and said to my face what they posted, I would have laided them out.

Some people don't seem to know the difference between constructive criticism, and just being a dic............


----------



## tweinke (Dec 6, 2016)

I agree with Dan, wording is everything especially here when emotions can not be conveyed easily. For some situations it might be nice if there was a sub forum where someone could ask if a setup or procedure is safe and get answers to help mitigate the risks. Remember these words come from a person with enough knowledge to get in trouble but enough smarts to ask how it should be done if needed. I am fortunate to be able to ask a machinist friend locally how to do things and be safe some may not have that convenience.  You know I just had a thought, people here really do care about us newbies and everyone else.


----------



## David S (Dec 6, 2016)

Tweinke I like your suggestion.  However this forum already has more sub forums than any I have been on before and sometimes find it overwhelming.

Folks could post in the Safety Issues .... forum that already exists, or the Questions forum.. get answers fast.  I find that I keep an eye on those all the time.

David


----------



## tq60 (Dec 6, 2016)

Lots of folks do things "their way" and in that they know the safety tasks and often omit them as they work on "autopilot" or they assume everyone knows.

It does not hurt to remind folks of areas to be concerned for safety.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## tweinke (Dec 6, 2016)

Agree on the sub forum issue.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2016)

Has anyone run numbers here.

 We have 18,122 members at the moment. Let's use an average of 5 years in the trade for each member, not that far off actually I would think as many here have over 40 years experience. That equates to an amazing and impressive 90,610 total years.  Not only that we are family and care what happens to one another. I for one am proud to be part of this.

 "Billy G"


----------



## David S (Dec 6, 2016)

Billy I am an electrical engineer (retired), but have always been a "closet" mechanical guy.  For the last 35 years of my career I worked with a well known consumer power tool company designing all sorts of products, and being the only EE among very talented mechanical engineers and machinists I sucked up everything I could learn from them.  After all I had to be able to talk THEIR language since they didn't understand electrons.

Of course I am still learning.  But while I am learning I also experiment on my own and try new things.  Some would be considered unorthodox by the purists.  However I feel that I can post my methods here and not feel intimidated by those that are far more experienced than me.

And yes I am proud to be a part of this family, and my sincere appreciation to all the moderators / administrators whom have created this culture.  But I can't minimize how equally important it is for the 18,122 who participate and adhere to the values that are so critical to the success and acceptance of this forum.

David


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2016)

The day we stop learning we will be gone from this big blue marble. I learn something new from here every time I show up and I have been in the trade since march of 1970. I became a Journeyman in 1974 after my apprenticeship was done.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm with Billy. I started in 1968 and have learned more and more through the years. Most of it from the old timers and some from newbies. I pass on what I can to those who want to learn. But I still learn from time to time because someone comes up with a different way to do things that is easier, faster, and better. Not everyone thinks the same way. But sometimes the way someone does something is not all that safe. It doesn't hurt to point that out but it needs to be done in a polite manner. But if done rudely can cause problems.


----------



## Farmboy1 (Apr 11, 2017)

Maybe a bit late to chime in on this one but as my first post I would like to say I am a journeyman machinist of 10 years in Canada and now am also a full time health and safety advisor in a large plant setting. 90% of all incidents can lead back to one little cause-complacency- we become comfortable doing "what we have always done" I feel proud if someone thinks of me as the safety police because that means I have spoke up when they may have inadvertently put themselves in harms way and maybe they went home with 10 fingers and 10 toes because I was vocal about an unsafe act or condition. For every one that I am there to witness there are 10 that I am not there for, this is where self triggering on our state of mind or on what we are doing in the moment comes in when we are working alone...... AWARENESS IS KEY. End rant and step down from soapbox


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 11, 2017)

Farmboy1, I'm glad that you are here!! Please continue to speak loud and proud.


Farmboy1 said:


> Maybe a bit late to chime in on this one but as my first post I would like to say I am a journeyman machinist of 10 years in Canada and now am also a full time health and safety advisor in a large plant setting. 90% of all incidents can lead back to one little cause-complacency- we become comfortable doing "what we have always done" I feel proud if someone thinks of me as the safety police because that means I have spoke up when they may have inadvertently put themselves in harms way and maybe they went home with 10 fingers and 10 toes because I was vocal about an unsafe act or condition. For every one that I am there to witness there are 10 that I am not there for, this is where self triggering on our state of mind or on what we are doing in the moment comes in when we are working alone...... AWARENESS IS KEY. End rant and step down from soapbox


----------



## yendor (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey - I'm not a trained or very experienced machinist.
I'm here to learn and get help.
I'm all for someone who notices anything in a post of mine that isn't a safe operation to tell me about.

The only way to learn is to be taught by someone who knows.

PLEASE - help me keep all my fingers where they belong.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 11, 2017)

yendor said:


> Hey - I'm not a trained or very experienced machinist.
> I'm here to learn and get help.
> I'm all for someone who notices anything in a post of mine that isn't a safe operation to tell me about.
> 
> ...



...
Yes, it should not be "safety Nazis," it should be "safety friends"


----------



## fradish (Apr 11, 2017)

I can only speak for myself, but generally when I have been injured working around power tools
it generally occurs due to a lack of imagination on my part.  I am thinking of what I want to happen, not
what else could happen along the way.  As a teenager I got my hand cut up (I still have the scars) while
holding a piece of sharp triangularly shaped sheet metal in one hand and drilling through it with the other.
The drill caught and whipped that piece of metal out of my fingers and sliced my thumb and two fingers
pretty well.  Looking back on it I can't imagine how I could NOT see that coming, but if I did I wouldn't
have done it.

Even when the power is off,  I have given myself minor cuts once on a sharp live center and once
on a parting tool just because I wasn't paying attention to where my hands could end up relative to
these sharp tools.  

There is a saying, "There is no education in the second kick of a mule", and I find that I don't repeat the mistakes
I have made in the past, but I'd just as soon not make the mistakes in order to get my lesson.  Getting
advise from others with more experience is very helpful as is just stopping to think about how things could go differently
than I envision them.  That second part is more difficult, it involves changing your mindset and it takes practice.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 11, 2017)

Good points;  As an example I was just reading about how fluids can be injected under the skin at high pressure(fluid injection injuries)- hadn't thought of that!  Helpful reminder of the many ways to get hurt.
MS


----------



## ch2co (Apr 11, 2017)

There are many more ways to do things wrong than to do them right. Be careful out there.


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 11, 2017)

My youngest son likes to point out, or mention to his friends how I'm anal retentive about safety in the shop. He says; I tried to get Dad out of the office for half an hour and he keeps saying give me a couple more minutes here, but he can hear one thing that doesn't sound right and he'll be out there in a second. I'm sure I fit the safety police model and more. There is no way to put safety switches, light curtains or other protective devices on metal working equipment and get the job without affecting safety. In the home shop it's even worse. Without formal training there's just no way to list all the ways a person could be injured, so a constructive bit of advise is helpful along with hints of what not to do before it's done. With formal training the list of what could happen that's not covered in class is shorter, but not by much. Where do you store your chuck key for the drill press or lathe?


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 11, 2017)

Most everybody has a drill press, not as many have lathes and even fewer mills. I imagine getting hurt by holding work when drilling is probably one of the
most frequent home shop injuries.  Took me several smacks in the hand (fortunately not too bloody) before I finally took it seriously.
MS
ps Ladders and hammers are probably way up there too.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 11, 2017)

So what about the person who has never had an accident with any kind of tool, power or otherwise? Some (most) call it dumb luck, but I beg to differ. 'Dumb' has nothing to do with it. On the other hand, ignorance, arrogance, and dumb can contribute to accidents. I've always thought the word 'accident' is the wrong word to describe mishaps though. JMO...

And I agree with some posts here in that the way unsolicited 'safety suggestions' are worded can have a huge impact on how they are taken.


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 11, 2017)

wrmiller said:


> So what about the person who has never had an accident with any kind of tool, power or otherwise?


This would be someone who has never touched or used a tool, or someone who was limited by the length of the anti-theft lanyard at the big box store.


----------



## tq60 (Apr 11, 2017)

Habit is dangerous...Or repetition so to speak.

Our brain goes into autopilot and performs tasks without thinking so it can focus on what it thinks is important. 

How many times do you arrive at home and simply cannot remember stopping at the stop sign if your life depended on it...

Brain simply does not store it as auto pilot.

Happens when working as we forget to do things as we stop using manual mode and brain shifts to auto...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey (Apr 11, 2017)

The vast majority of us here have enough experience with tools to have a red light or alarm bell go off in our heads when a situation is dangerous or potentially so. It's when we don't pay attention to those warnings that we get in trouble.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 11, 2017)

Rustrp said:


> This would be someone who has never touched or used a tool, or someone who was limited by the length of the anti-theft lanyard at the big box store.



No, this would be me...


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 11, 2017)

His finger looked like someone had attacked him with a church key. I was feeling sympathy for him and asked; How did that happen? He said; I was drilling a 1/2" hole through the piece of plate, and the curl coming of the drill bit was getting longer so I reached out to pull it off. Me being the kind hearted SSgt. I was said; Here I was almost feeling sorry for you! I have no idea how he could spend seven plus years in a metal shop and not have this safety lesson. 

I still wonder how the USAF being as specialized in career fields as they are, thought the metal shop was a place for OJT training. This is one reason someone with bad habits, teaching others, isn't a good thing.  I'm sure this was covered in the detailed corrspondence cources and his lesson learned could have been worse.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 11, 2017)

I used to keep my drill press chuck key on the end of a fairly substantial chain, attached to the head.  It never went missing.  One day it occurred to me what could happen if the spindle was turned on while the chained key was still in the chuck.  I immediately removed the chain from the key...


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 11, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> It never went missing. One day it occurred to me what could happen if the spindle was turned on while the chained key was still in the chuck.


....and that is the lesson. We hope it never goes past "what could happen if."

One item that I haven't seen mentioned is flammable liquids safety. In clean-up and restoration we use flammabe liquids, and some more flammable than others. Anyone doing so needs to be alert to the dangers of storing and using these. The inhalation of fumes along with the fire dangers need to be considered, especially for us older guys who think we are really healthy. Lungs, I'm thinking lungs!

This past Thanksgiving weekend I decided to work and when I came into the shop I smelled a stale varnish/old gasoline odor in the shop. Within thirty minutes I was sneezing, but I have alllergies so I chalked it up to that. I was becoming more irritated at the tenant on the opposite wall from my shop who has a motorsports tune-up business and whatever he had over there needed to go. I opened the roll-up, turned a couple of fans on (it was chilly but I needed fresh air) and things got better but not so much that after a couple of hours my nose was runny, drippy and at time a faucet.

I kept looking in my shop wondering from what or where the fumes were coming from. I have my portable welder parked in the corner and I haven't used it for a year or more. I discover the gas tank has corroded, sprung a leak and there was a 3' dia. puddle of stale gasoline around it. I got the welder moved to the door and got everything cleaned up, leaving a layer of Simple Green to sit over night.

I'm still not connecting the fumes to my sneezy runny nose condition so I stop by the store on my way home and get every cold, flu and allergy remedy I don't already have. I'm feeling really miserable so I even got the expensive Zicam nose swabs, just in case. At 2:00 a.m. the next morning I wake up feeling good. The Zicam s*^#$ really works, fist pump! I came back in the next day and then it struck home how ugly, really UGLY the scene could have gotten, had I started up a welding project. It took a little longer to realize the health issue related to the fumes and how bad it really was.

A little long winded but I thought I would pass it on.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 11, 2017)

mikey said:


> Yeah, but we hobby machinists talk to ourselves all the time. We even caution ourselves, too. This is normal for us but in the rest of the world it is called Schizophrenia.


When I'm working in my shop I listen to the  radio often, mainly talk shows, on many occasions I find myself talking to the host or yelling at him for saying things that I don't agree with


----------



## mikey (Apr 12, 2017)

I believe the prevalence of confusion and bewilderment is much higher in the hobby machinist population, Ken. At least to some degree, this explains the tendency to talk to ourselves. Talking to or at the radio is only for those of us who are intelligent enough to have an opinion!


----------



## Chip Hacket (Apr 12, 2017)

mikey said:


> Yeah, but we hobby machinists talk to ourselves all the time. We even caution ourselves, too. This is normal for us but in the rest of the world it is called Schizophrenia.



I recently came home from a very difficult and stressful job at a customers site.  As I was approaching my car in the airport parking lot I began talking to it like it was a long lost love.  Sometimes in my shop if a piece comes out looking good I will compliment said piece.

I think Schizophrenia gets a bad rap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 12, 2017)

Chip Hacket said:


> I think Schizophrenia gets a bad rap.


In many cases this happens to be a person with a high degree of intelligence and no one to share it with.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 12, 2017)

I've posted a few times or so on here. I'm very SAFTEY conscious for everyone, when my shop teacher way back in time he stressed it every day on every type of machine and more. Mr MontGomery , was an old time machinist teaching in our vocational school. In the years he taught before dying in our shop class his power is still working through me. He took time with all of us discussing our projects ways to do them but not limiting us in anyway to try anything safely. So I guess he's my reason for speaking out to do things safely. Some of the YouTube machinist scare me to death I can see Keith center getting his chinny tail caught and grinding his face up. Others too. Some are very good with SAFTEY abom 79 , Mr Pete. Oxtool. To name a few. There's just no room for getting hurt by not being safe.  Keep safe fingers don't grow back , hearing when lost sucks ( lost one side to virus) , so I know about losing the ability to walk now even sitting upright.  I didn't do anything wrong and ended up screwed for over thirty seven years now. Please take care of yourself and others life like mine ain't even life. Went from making $25,000. A year in 1979  , to getting $500. A month with a wife and two babies , so do it for them if not yourself.


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 15, 2017)

wrmiller said:


> So what about the person who has never had an accident with any kind of tool, power or otherwise? Some (most) call it dumb luck, but I beg to differ. 'Dumb' has nothing to do with it. On the other hand, ignorance, arrogance, and dumb can contribute to accidents. I've always thought the word 'accident' is the wrong word to describe mishaps though. JMO...
> 
> And I agree with some posts here in that the way unsolicited 'safety suggestions' are worded can have a huge impact on how they are taken.



^^^this is important to re-read..

Most accidents that happen to a person are preventable and are not accidents at all but are in fact probable outcomes. Anyone that has said, "I told you so", has probably been labeled a Safety Cop, but the reality is that they are an Injury Predictor - they see it coming a mile away.

This is where good shop practices come into play. Maybe the sub forum could be focused on a list of good safe and proven practices for newbies and vets alike while discussing the potential injuries if the practices are not adopted.

"True" accidents that you cant see coming, a light fixture falling from the ceiling, a person passing out due to an unknown medical issue, a spindle crash due to mechanical failure are very difficult to avoid without prevention and prediction plans in place.

Guy I know lost two fingers in the elbow of a backhoe arm while changing out the cylinder. He used nylon straps to lift the arm. The straps were frayed and let go at the exact moment he put his fingers in the holes of the elbow to check alignment. There was a pile of chains sitting in the bucket.


----------



## Old junk (Apr 15, 2017)

when i see my guys doing something careless or dangerous i stop them and show them the proper way,usually they think i am "fathering" them,so be it, any injury avoided to me is a good day


----------



## rock_breaker (Apr 15, 2017)

A lot of good points here. I am in the group that will point out a potential hazard but if it has been mentioned several times I don't add fuel to the reason people go to sleep in safety meetings. Safety starts with each one of us and I feel an obligation to speak up when hazardous conditions arise. My $0.02 worth.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 15, 2017)

vtcnc said:


> ^^^this is important to re-read..
> 
> Most accidents that happen to a person are preventable and are not accidents at all but are in fact probable outcomes. Anyone that has said, "I told you so", has probably been labeled a Safety Cop, but the reality is that they are an Injury Predictor - they see it coming a mile away.
> 
> ...



Yea, I'm not talking about nicking myself with an Exacto knife (been there, done that), I was referring to using large tools that can maim or kill. In the scenario you describe for example, I would never even dream of sticking my fingers in that elbow. That's just stupid. I would have used a drift pin, or bolt, or even the very piece that is supposed to go there in order to check alignment.

On the other hand, I'm not one to stick my nose into other people's business either. People are going to do whatever they want, and that's fine by me. (see my sig)


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Apr 16, 2017)

Uglydog said:


> I don't know about the rest of the world. However, in Minnesota Fire and EMS. It's called what we do.
> My Law Enforcement friends say same.
> The DSM -5 (https://www.psychiatry.org/psychiatrists/practice/dsm) offers a different definition for Schizophrenia.
> 
> ...




It may be comforting or dis-comforting but its the same in Wisconsin EMS;  On the positive side Ive had some great conversations with myself


----------



## joe350r2 (Apr 16, 2017)

To answer the OP'S question.  I don't think anyone minds and safety reminder, it's when you get  the fifteenth or twentieth reminder on the same post where it gets annoying. 
Think of it this way,  if you were working in a plant and came back from lunch and forgot to put on your safety glasses. The first person that sees you reminds you to put them on and you do. You wouldn't expect every conversation for the rest of the day with anybody in the plant to include a safety glasses reminder. 
That being said keep up the safety reminders just limit it to five or six per incident. If you miss out on reminding someone, be patient there will be another chance. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 16, 2017)

vtcnc said:


> Most accidents that happen to a person are preventable and are not accidents at all but are in fact probable outcomes.


True, but I think we call it accidents because the act isn't on purpose. The light fixture falling from the ceiling was preventable if mounted correctly by the electrician.


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 16, 2017)

Rustrp said:


> True, but I think we call it accidents because the act isn't on purpose. The light fixture falling from the ceiling was preventable if mounted correctly by the electrician.



Good point. Everything can be reduced into its parts. I was trying to make a distinction in that the dumb accidents we seem to be referring to are usually the fault of the victim being reckless.


----------



## bcliff8 (Apr 16, 2017)

The worse thing you can say is I will only do it this time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## extropic (Apr 16, 2017)

joe350r2 said:


> To answer the OP'S question.  I don't think anyone minds and safety reminder, it's when you get  the fifteenth or twentieth reminder on the same post where it gets annoying.
> Think of it this way,  if you were working in a plant and came back from lunch and forgot to put on your safety glasses. The first person that sees you reminds you to put them on and you do. You wouldn't expect every conversation for the rest of the day with anybody in the plant to include a safety glasses reminder.
> That being said keep up the safety reminders just limit it to five or six per incident. If you miss out on reminding someone, be patient there will be another chance.




I suggest the fifteen or twenty redundant reminders are caused by a different issue than consciously piling on the safety bandwagon.
I think many contributors don't read all the preceding replies so don't know, or care, they're being (very) redundant.
I don't think there's a way to fix the redundancy issue in an open forum, so I try not to let it slow me down much.

PS: I'm subscribing to this thread so I can find it next time a safety related comment (from me) is not well received.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/proposed-new-commandment-safety.34438/

Some of the same contributors to both threads. Interesting.


----------



## extropic (Apr 16, 2017)

Bill mentioned 18,122 members.  I'll bet many times that number of others (non-members) view our threads.

I don't like imagining that an innocent picked up an unsafe practice here and was injured.

Nothing that we post should promote or condone unsafe practices.

Glad to see many replies here supporting promoting safety.


----------

